# 66 dash



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Im jumping into the restoration of my 66 goat. I have a question about the dash. My car did not come with the dash and it orignally did not come with a/c. I have found a replacement dash for a great price but it is an a/c dash. I was wondering if there was a difference between a/c and non a/c dashes or if I can buy this one and use a non a/c dash insert.
I would also like to take the time to introduce myself as I am new to the site. Im a 23 year old college student who found his dream car 2 summers ago. I finally have the money and the ability to restore my car. Im looking forward to the project and being a member of this board.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The AC dash is actually a non AC dash, modified at the factory to accept the LARGER AC control head and vent.....so NO you can't convert AC to non-AC........but you can vice versa. Welcome to the forum. Eric


----------

